# Outcast Family Rodeo Update



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Today is the day that I must OK the t-shirts, tents, food, and many other up-front expenses. Due to the situation with the closures and the uncertainty of the state waters I have decided that I must cancel the Outcast Family Rodeo. I am very sorry for the situation. I hope you all understand but I just can't afford to take the risk at this time.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

We understand Tommy. You must look after your business the best you can with what's going on. Had a great time last year and hopefully we can do it next year. I guess later this year is probably out of the question.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tommy best wishes to you guys. You made the right call.


----------

